# Competition now allowed across California



## Anon9 (Apr 7, 2021)

Outdoor and Indoor Youth and Recreational Adult Sports
					






					www.cdph.ca.gov


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## lafalafa (Apr 7, 2021)

Some minor updates so some progress for teams within the state only

Still no tournaments, single game each day, CDPH travel advisory for neighboring countries, county local heath guidance still applies.

Until or if LA county updates there youth and recreation sports leagues health orders beyond the 3/25 update nothing has changed for us.

The June 15th date where the blue print tiers go away that the governor talked about yesterday sounds promising and all the guidance will need to updated to reflect that so hopeful for summer tournaments locally.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 7, 2021)

Do new rules look likely to help the ECNL/GA/MLS teams?   Some of those teams didn’t have many opponents withing the neighboring county restriction.  And they already kept to one game per day anyway.


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 7, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do new rules look likely to help the ECNL/GA/MLS teams?   Some of those teams didn’t have many opponents withing the neighboring county restriction.  And they already kept to one game per day anyway.


That is correct. GA/ECNL/MLS is a go!


----------



## SacBVB (Apr 7, 2021)

dad4 said:


> Do new rules look likely to help the ECNL/GA/MLS teams?   Some of those teams didn’t have many opponents withing the neighboring county restriction.  And they already kept to one game per day anyway.


Placer United just notified us that boys ECNL games will start April 18 @ MVLA


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 7, 2021)

Anon9 said:


> That is correct. GA/ECNL/MLS is a go!


In Socal those leagues have already been playing locally at least ECNL, ECRL, and MLS-next have since 2nd week in March


----------



## Anon9 (Apr 7, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> In Socal those leagues have already been playing locally at least ECNL, ECRL, and MLS-next have since 2nd week in March


NorCal!


----------



## GT45 (Apr 7, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> In Socal those leagues have already been playing locally at least ECNL, ECRL, and MLS-next have since 2nd week in March


Yes, but they could only play competition in direct neighboring counties. So Eagles could not play SD Surf (or any Orange County teams) for example. Now all of the So Cal ECNL teams can play each other. The problem remains with the AZ and LV games.


----------



## Lightning Red (Apr 8, 2021)

GT45 said:


> Yes, but they could only play competition in direct neighboring counties. So Eagles could not play SD Surf (or any Orange County teams) for example. Now all of the So Cal ECNL teams can play each other. The problem remains with the AZ and LV games.


Not really. Our 07 team is playing two league games in AZ this weekend.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 8, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Not really. Our 07 team is playing two league games in AZ this weekend.


Yeah and non adjoining counties have been playing each other for the boys at least so not sure who that actually applied to? 

Prior to this weekend out of state league games didn't go for the boys so maybe those venues are now allowing that again?


----------



## GT45 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Not really. Our 07 team is playing two league games in AZ this weekend.


If it was ECNL they were not supposed to. And, if it was ECNL league games the entire slate of teams in every age bracket would have been there too.


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 8, 2021)

Much bigger deal for Nor Cal teams how the ECNL counties were set up. Some teams were only allowed to play 1-2 other clubs. Games start 4/17 in Nor Cal at least. I believe so cal most club are only in 2 counties or so. Game on! Too bad CA rules take ECNL nationals away from SD and into Florida


----------



## SacBVB (Apr 8, 2021)

Possible ECNL showcase in Davis over Memorial Day weekend as well.  May only be for NorCal teams though


----------



## soccer4us (Apr 8, 2021)

SacBVB said:


> Possible ECNL showcase in Davis over Memorial Day weekend as well.  May only be for NorCal teams though


State rules would need to ease again to allow competition between more than 2 teams but sure would be nice


----------



## Lightning Red (Apr 8, 2021)

GT45 said:


> If it was ECNL they were not supposed to. And, if it was ECNL league games the entire slate of teams in every age bracket would have been there too.


Makeup games.  Only our 07 team is traveling.  The rest are playing a full slate in Oceanside.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 8, 2021)

Lightning Red said:


> Makeup games.  Only our 07 team is traveling.  The rest are playing a full slate in Oceanside.


I am glad they are playing, but it looks like they just said f*ck it let's get it done regardless of restrictions.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 8, 2021)

SacBVB said:


> Possible ECNL showcase in Davis over Memorial Day weekend as well.  May only be for NorCal teams though


There has been discussion of a collaborative tourney/showcase over Memorial Day weekend with ECNL teams from Nor/So Cal. But, not sure on of it has worked out.


----------



## Lightning Red (Apr 9, 2021)

GT45 said:


> I am glad they are playing, but it looks like they just said f*ck it let's get it done regardless of restrictions.


Yeah, that’s it.


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 9, 2021)

its amazing we went from the state being over run by the virus in early January to this in April


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 9, 2021)

Chalklines said:


> its amazing we went from the state being over run by the virus in early January to this in April


yes, isn't this amazing what recall can do?


----------



## MSK357 (Apr 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> yes, isn't this amazing what recall can do?


exactly, despite the fact daily covid positive cases are still roughly where they were between september and early december as well as the deaths being worse than what they were at that time.


----------



## Tim Powell (Apr 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Some minor updates so some progress for teams within the state only
> 
> Still no tournaments, single game each day, CDPH travel advisory for neighboring countries, county local heath guidance still applies.
> 
> ...


Does this mean the Cal South State/National Cup for which they are pushing their signup deadline and talking about starting as early as May is a pipe dream?


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 9, 2021)

Tim Powell said:


> Does this mean the Cal South State/National Cup for which they are pushing their signup deadline and talking about starting as early as May is a pipe dream?


Unless things change and CDPH and local heath depts update guidance it's going to be very difficult to have traditional Tournaments like st/nt cup prior to June 15th.

CS is about collection your $$ and figuring things out later like the venues and tournament play approvals.  They held people's $$ for 6 months or more last go around so buyer beware kind of deal.


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (Apr 9, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Unless things change and CDPH and local heath depts update guidance it's going to be very difficult to have traditional Tournaments like st/nt cup prior to June 15th.
> 
> CS is about collection your $$ and figuring things out later like the venues and tournament play approvals.  They held people's $$ for 6 months or more last go around so buyer beware kind of deal.


So all these tournaments accepting applications now, just doing it in case things change? Like legends or man city cup?


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 9, 2021)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> So all these tournaments accepting applications now, just doing it in case things change? Like legends or man city cup?


Hopefully they  go forward, just a matter of timing,  when, and where?

Specific tournaments may have contingency plans, dates, move to AZ or specific venues, counties, cities may give exceptions, use of private venues so see what the cancel or postpone policies are for each tournament before you commit.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Apr 9, 2021)

Tim Powell said:


> Does this mean the Cal South State/National Cup for which they are pushing their signup deadline and talking about starting as early as May is a pipe dream?


June 15 is more than likely when this all gets approved.   Don’t sign up and pay upfront.  You won’t see that money anytime soon if they cancel the event.     I signed up for a smaller tournament in San Diego for august they doesn’t require payment yet. It’s the Coronado crown classic.  It’s no surf cup but I don’t need to pay now.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 9, 2021)

Eagle33 said:


> yes, isn't this amazing what recall can do?


So are you saying that the recall cleared up the virus numbers? Because I am having trouble understanding how a recall caused the numbers to drop from 60,000 positive tests per day in our state to 2,000. 

Can you please explain the logic here?


----------



## MSK357 (Apr 9, 2021)

GT45 said:


> So are you saying that the recall cleared up the virus numbers? Because I am having trouble understanding how a recall caused the numbers to drop from 60,000 positive tests per day in our state to 2,000.
> 
> Can you please explain the logic here?


The logic is the positive rates were roughly the same as what it is now during sep to early Dec when stuff was still shut down. And death rates, which was why we locked down in the first place, are still higher now then those months as well. Yes, numbers are improving, but if it was about positivity rates or death rates we should have opened in the summer. The recall threats helped us open up. Though I knew they'd open up soon after biden was elected. Totally political. Especially with teachers unions keeping schools closed. One of bidens favorite doners.


----------



## GT45 (Apr 10, 2021)

Your  numbers are incorrect though. We were on a steady increase and hit over 16,000 cases by December 1st. So you are making your own biased leap that the recall affected the opening. I would argue that he would have opened much sooner if the recall was his motivation.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 21, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> There has been discussion of a collaborative tourney/showcase over Memorial Day weekend with ECNL teams from Nor/So Cal. But, not sure on of it has worked out.


Sounds like it will split between ManCity and Memorial Cup.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 22, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sounds like it will split between ManCity and Memorial Cup.


I really wonder which of the top clubs care about Man City Cup....especially at U13+......


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 22, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> I really wonder which of the top clubs care about Man City Cup....especially at U13+......


I think Thorns will be there.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 22, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> I really wonder which of the top clubs care about Man City Cup....especially at U13+......


This year without many teams gambling on traveling or knowing for sure that the tournament will even go + other late season activities and games going hard to see the numbers or quality being near previous man city cup competition. 

The international teams will be missing for the most part so it will be just like any other Tournament that fights for a share of the holiday weekend teams


----------

